# 489 southern inland



## kaykaypal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi I got 489 visa for southern inland . ( Nsw).

If I could find job there. I can get released letter from there. And can move any other regional area in any state?


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

kaykaypal said:


> Hi I got 489 visa for southern inland . ( Nsw).
> 
> If I could find job there. I can get released letter from there. And can move any other regional area in any state?


No you have to work at least 1 year in region then you can shift.


----------



## sjnanes (Oct 15, 2015)

hi friend .
my EOI approve for Southern Inland Region.. they ask me send letter of commitment to the Southern Inland Region. if u have pls send me .pm thx lot


----------



## venky03 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

How's the job opportunities for computer and systems engineer (263111) in southern inland region?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

kaykaypal said:


> Hi I got 489 visa for southern inland . ( Nsw).
> 
> If I could find job there. I can get released letter from there. And can move any other regional area in any state?



Hi,

I am at goulburn since June 2016 on 489 visa.

it is difficult to get job anywhere in regional australia, and extreme difficult to get your own field job. you need local experience and referances for getting good job.

i do not have job here for first four month so be prepeare for that, i also know the person who got the job on first day when he arrive here. so its matter of luck.

you can get the release letter once you prove that you have applied enough jobs after moving here and they will give you release letter. you can work any regional area as per your visa grant notice once you have release letter.

thanks


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

venky03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How's the job opportunities for computer and systems engineer (263111) in southern inland region?


it is difficult to get job related to your field if you do not have local experience.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

sjnanes said:


> hi friend .
> my EOI approve for Southern Inland Region.. they ask me send letter of commitment to the Southern Inland Region. if u have pls send me .pm thx lot


You only get your EOI invitation after submission of letter of commitment, and SI send you format for letter of commitment once your EOI(at southern inland, not DIBP EOI) is approved.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> No you have to work at least 1 year in region then you can shift.


No...Its not like that


----------



## venky03 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks you for the reply, I worked in Sydney for 2 years before I moved to U.K., I wanted to come back to Australia, so I chosen 489 southern inland due to less points, I am wondering about jobs, apart from queanbeyan and goulburn Can I work any of the following regional NSW areas such as Tamworth,Albury, Bathurst??


----------



## orchyd (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi! How long does it take for Southern Inland to reply for request of full application and payment of $770? I sent online eoi feb22 and until now no reply yet for full application. Thanks


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

orchyd said:


> Hi! How long does it take for Southern Inland to reply for request of full application and payment of $770? I sent online eoi feb22 and until now no reply yet for full application. Thanks


 For fas east coast, the average waiting time is 3 months 
I'm sure for southern inland will be the same. Check their website for complete information


----------



## orchyd (Mar 1, 2018)

Yusuf_ said:


> orchyd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! How long does it take for Southern Inland to reply for request of full application and payment of $770? I sent online eoi feb22 and until now no reply yet for full application. Thanks
> ...


Thanks, its 6 weeks on their website... i sent a letter yesterday for an update because my visa is expiring, i just hope they expedite the process...


----------

